# inkscape and craft robo



## thefrost (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi, just been reading the post on inkscape and saving as dxf to us in robo master .. 

This might be silly question but how do you import an image bmp or jpeg to robo master. Ive tried to drag drop, copy and paste and also opening the file to add none of these work ....

or does anyone know a program you can get for the craft robo cc200-20 the will allow you to add a bmp or jpeg picture or image to contour cut


----------



## brookie (Sep 2, 2008)

To get a image you need to go to insert and down to file. You then can get your picture from what program you have it saved in. I hope this helps.

Linda


----------



## MyScrappingRoom (Nov 23, 2008)

thefrost said:


> Hi, just been reading the post on inkscape and saving as dxf to us in robo master ..
> 
> This might be silly question but how do you import an image bmp or jpeg to robo master. Ive tried to drag drop, copy and paste and also opening the file to add none of these work ....
> 
> or does anyone know a program you can get for the craft robo cc200-20 the will allow you to add a bmp or jpeg picture or image to contour cut


I used inkscape a lot with robomaster. It's a great free alternative. In fact, the beta version (0.47) has an improved DXF output for robomaster that allows for smoother cutting and editable nodes.


Jen


----------



## andrewcup172 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ive tried inkscape for outlines and tried to change a jpeg image into a cuttable dxf file with results, only problem the results are not very good the lines that are cuttable are out of line and just isnt suitable for a t shirt or car decal in wish i am trying to convert simple logos out of. I tried a simple logo converted it into a dxf file to cut, then when you open it in craft robo pro it looks a total mess and not suitable to cut, looks a bit like the jpeg image converted but wouldnt bother cutting as i tried and it looked a complete mess. I am just looking to make simple logos and images cuttable in craft robo pro and find inkscape is no good for this practice, It makes dxf files but not very good ones.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

You can cut to your Craft Robo using File>Print inside Inkscape. A lot of Craft Robo owners do this because the DXF export/import results in such slow rough cutting from RoboMaster. 

When you use File>Print you select the Craft Robo from the printer drop-down menu and then click on Properties. You'll basically see your Craft Robo controller settings for speed and paper thickness. You'll also need to click on another of the options and change your cut lines to black. For some reason, it defaults to a dark gray and if you don't select black (or whatever colors you are using in Inkscape), then it ignores the cut lines and will not start cutting.

I've only done this from KNK Studio, not from Inkscape. But from what I read at other support groups, this is exactly how it's being done from Inkscape, as well.


----------



## Say Anything (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know if this will help you at all, but when I trace out my designs in inkscape; I pull the design in (black and white only - makes for a better trace) once I select the design, go to Path, then Trace Bitmap. 

Once you get there, I always:
Leave the Brightness cutoff selected
Change the Colors to 2
Change Scans to 14

Click ok and TA DAAA!!!

I use FlexiSTARTER for my Seiki Cutter and it works GREAT. I am still new to the vinyl industry, but I have made some very simple designs as well as designs with intricate details. These steps seems to help me. I don't even actually save the design, I can (Ctrl + C) copy and (Ctrl + V) paste the trace directly into FlexiStarter and it cuts like a champ! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Say Anything (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry, thought I should note that I also 
Remove the Background color when in the Trace Bitmap window.


----------



## andrewcup172 (Apr 2, 2008)

think i should maybe just get rid of my craft robo as its no good for logo cutting with inkscape or the program it came with, ive tried every method under the sun to get it to do decent straight forward cutting think im just gonna buy a staright forward eps vinyl cutter that can cut straight from an eps logo disc, the craft robo will not cut vinyl as i have tried methods mentioned in the post infact it doesnt even do anything, i just want it to cut outlines and inlines so i can do decals and finding it cant do that, dont think it is made for that sort of thing,


----------



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> You can cut to your Craft Robo using File>Print inside Inkscape. A lot of Craft Robo owners do this because the DXF export/import results in such slow rough cutting from RoboMaster.
> 
> When you use File>Print you select the Craft Robo from the printer drop-down menu and then click on Properties. You'll basically see your Craft Robo controller settings for speed and paper thickness. You'll also need to click on another of the options and change your cut lines to black. For some reason, it defaults to a dark gray and if you don't select black (or whatever colors you are using in Inkscape), then it ignores the cut lines and will not start cutting.
> 
> I've only done this from KNK Studio, not from Inkscape. But from what I read at other support groups, this is exactly how it's being done from Inkscape, as well.


i can't wait to try this. if your suggestion works this will make my life so much easier. i have spent countless hours exporting files trying to find one that imported or opened in roboMaster correctly.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Post back if you have any problems getting it to work and I'll locate the blog post where someone showed how to do this, step-by-step, in Inkscape.


----------



## CreativiTEES (Sep 1, 2010)

andrewcup172 said:


> think i should maybe just get rid of my craft robo as its no good for logo cutting with inkscape or the program it came with, ive tried every method under the sun to get it to do decent straight forward cutting think im just gonna buy a staright forward eps vinyl cutter that can cut straight from an eps logo disc, the craft robo will not cut vinyl as i have tried methods mentioned in the post infact it doesnt even do anything, i just want it to cut outlines and inlines so i can do decals and finding it cant do that, dont think it is made for that sort of thing,


I have just bought a sillhouette myself and been doing alot of research and found a free program called cutmaster 2 Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo
that works along with adobe illustrator and/or correldraw. I will be downloading it myself tomorrow.


----------



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

didn't work for me. it would ask am i ready to cut, i click ok. then nothing...i have soooo many issues i don't know where to start... ok....

1. IF i could get the plugin (cutting master 2) to install, i could simply cut directly from illustrator or coreldraw. i have both programs. for some reason the setup STALLS soon after i click the box to install cutting master 2 from the multisetup box.

i have been searching all over the internet for someone else with this same installation issue.

2. i would gladly use inkscape, but its not printing directly to the craft robo. i can import designs but after tracing the output is poor quality and choppy looking at best.

if i could just get the plugins to work, i'd be happy. can't wait until i can call support in the morning.

oh yeah, i'm on windows xp. their demo videos show the installation on vista.


----------



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

i found a quick pic-tutorial on another forum. download the zip file from the link below to see it. this person shows how to cut directly from inkscape to the craftrobo. i think it should work for other cutters.

oh and by the way, nick horvath helped me install cut master2 plugins by going into safe mode. that worked like a charm, disabling whatever was blocking my installation.

4shared.com - free file sharing and storage - download


----------



## garybt (Aug 7, 2008)

Is it neccessary to install the Cutting Master 2 to make this work? I didn't install it because all I use is Inkscape and thought it was for Adobe and Corel only.
I tried this and can't seem to open any boxes other than "printer". Is there something else I'm doing wrong?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

No, you don't need to install Cutting Master for this. 

I don't quite understand what you mean by "can't seem to open any boxes other than printer"...

Did you go to File>Print and then select your Craft Robo from the list of available printers? Then you click on Preferences so that you see the same thing as in the screen shots from this tutorial?


----------



## garybt (Aug 7, 2008)

Sandy- I'm sorry, I should have explained it better. I click on File/ Print and the Craft Robo shows up. I clicked on the "Preferences" and I don't see the same thing as in the tutorial. This box shows "Paper Source" and under it "Paper Size" and "Margin" underneath that. If I click on the "OK" the machine makes a brief whirring noise then quits. There's where confusion sets in.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Which Craft Robo model do you own? And can you take a screen shot of what you see and then attach it here?

Also, can you cut successfully using RoboMaster? Just want to make sure you have the Controller installed for the CR as well as the driver? I have most of the versions of the CR backed up on my external hard drive... and I have all three of the 8" CR models that Graphtec has produced, so I should be able to simulate exactly what you own and then figure out why you're not seeing the same thing that I'm seeing when I go to File>Print from Inkscape.


----------



## garybt (Aug 7, 2008)

It seems to be set up for the pen tool. Is there a setting to change it to "cutter"?


----------



## garybt (Aug 7, 2008)

Also, yes, I can cut with the Robo Master software.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah... okay... you have the CR Pro. That would be different, but hopefully will still work. With the smaller CR, the print function always defaults to "gray" and wants to only cut gray images in the file. Well, 99% of the time, the user has designed in black and possibly one or two additional colors. So, with the smaller CR, we have to click on the Cutline Settings tab to change to black and then add any other colors of lines we want cut.

I see that you don't have that same tab, however, what shows up if you click on the Pen Assigment button? Does that have anything similar?


----------



## garybt (Aug 7, 2008)

All it shows is what color pen I want to use. I tried to convert the file to a .dxf but it looks pretty raggedy. I'm not sure what else to do.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

First of all, I would start with just a plain black circle in Inkscape as your test.

Then, see if it will cut.

If not, then back to those prior three screen shots, have you tried checking that Option that says "Driver (Printer Folder) options take priority?

At this point, I would just start trying things. Sorry I don't have a CR Pro! I'll try googling to see if anyone has "printed" to a CR Pro from other programs.


----------



## garybt (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry but I haven't had a chance to play around with this until today. Ok, I drew a circle on Inkscape, converted it to black and saved it as a .dxf file. I opened Robo master, imported it and it cut out perfectly! I tried to do a rectangle and the same good result. So I tried text in the same manner and all I get is a blank screen when I imported it. I then tried "object to path" and still nothing. I'm encouraged that I can at least print a shape but no text. Any ideas?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

First of all, I remember that sometimes, when you import into RM, the image can be way off the screen... outside the document area. That's because you could be in Portrait mode in Inkscape and typing up high. Then, in RM, the DXF load defaults to Landscape, but has the image up high, above the boundaries of the document. So, first, try importing again, and check to see if your DXF is up there. It might also be really small. 

If that's not it, then possibly you need to convert the text to a graphic first.. so that it's no longer in text mode. If you need help with that, I'll go figure it out and then post back.


----------

